# 2019 Chevrolet Cruze Premier



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

What is wrong with GM? I went onto the Chevrolet website to price out a 2019 Cruze Premier Sedan, now for 19 leather is NOT available, they went to leatherette which is glorified vinyl to me. I know many manufacturers use that cheaper materials. I don’t think that’s how you compete.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I can’t speak about what Chevrolet is using for ‘19. But Mercedes-Benz has used a leather substitute product they call MB-Tex for decades. I presume that it’s gone through changes over the years but it’s pretty awesome stuff - and I would choose it above real leather in any car I’d use as a daily driver. 

So in summary, if GM has managed to source a product equal to MB-Tex, I would give it a chance.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have had a Mercedes and when I had it was older, I wasn’t impressed at all. VW used those materials or similiar and I wasn’t impressed with those either. The Mercedes was very durable but was not what I prefer or comfy. I had a 95 E 300. 

I would prefer to just give me options, you could be correct, but my experience makes me think it’s inferior. Time will tell.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Our VW SEL has leatherette or something in it. It's not the best feeling stuff, but I will say it's held up well for not being cared for.

The Cruze's leather isn't that nice in the first place. It's comfortable, but it definitely isn't Acura/Audi/BMW leather.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

IndyDiesel said:


> What is wrong with GM? I went onto the Chevrolet website to price out a 2019 Cruze Premier Sedan, now for 19 leather is NOT available, they went to leatherette which is glorified vinyl to me. I know many manufacturers use that cheaper materials. I don’t think that’s how you compete.


Both 240d's I owned had the aforementioned seating surface as stated above,Mercedes used it for decades,as did other Yurrapean manufacturers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> What is wrong with GM? I went onto the Chevrolet website to price out a 2019 Cruze Premier Sedan, now for 19 leather is NOT available, they went to leatherette which is glorified vinyl to me. I know many manufacturers use that cheaper materials. I don’t think that’s how you compete.


I posted a topic about this a few months back when it was first revealed. I am not pleased with this choice, and honestly, the car is off the table (if we needed a new vehicle in the near future) because of it. It's now come out that they do NOT offer an 8" screen on the 2019 models, either. 

It really looks like, to me, that they're trying to kill sales, in order to give themselves a "legitimate" reason to discontinue the car.

Having done automotive interior Perceived Quality for years, inauthentic materials were a great way to bring a vehicle's "score" down. While leatherette is generally much more durable than leather, I far prefer the feeling of leather, as well as it being genuine. There is a "push" test that we would do to quickly determine what was leather and what wasn't (if it wasn't immediately apparent), and it is something I do to this day. I remember we had an '11 Audi A6 that was $64k and the driver seat had exactly three parts that were leather: the seatback insert, the seat cushion insert, and the driver seatback outer bolster's inner half (odd, considering that is one of the highest-wearing areas of a seat). Everything else was vinyl. On a $64k luxury car, that was a big no-no.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Many reviewers have commented on the leatherette in new cadillacs and other brands and you really can't tell the difference. I for one wish i could still have cloth in the higher end model with heated seats. It should be a high quality cloth. For one its cooler in the summer and just as easy to take care of.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pontiacgt said:


> I for one wish i could still have cloth in the higher end model with heated seats. It should be a high quality cloth. For one its cooler in the summer and just as easy to take care of.


I can't imagine such a trim would sell many units. Toyota sorta did that with the XLE trim on certain years, but everyone I recall seeing in person was leather seating. Most people actually would prefer to have the upgraded interior package on a mid-trim model like a LT (like in the Malibu and older 2LT Cruze)


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

Im one of those who would rather have cloth on a higher level trim myself. I bought a RAV4 XLE for this exact reason. It has some of the upgrades but you don't have to get leather.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, we might be decontenting the 2nd gen Cruze after only 2 years, but hey, we put a Corolla grille and LED taillights on it, so it's new and improved, right?

I'm sort of scratching my head over the taillights. 
My buddy's 2013 Sentra has LED taillights, and it's the midlevel SV, not the top SL. 
3 years later, Chevy unveils a new Cruze, most models get LED DRLs but none of them get LED tail lamps.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Well, we might be decontenting the 2nd gen Cruze after only 2 years, but hey, we put a Corolla grille and LED taillights on it, so it's new and improved, right?
> 
> I'm sort of scratching my head over the taillights.
> My buddy's 2013 Sentra has LED taillights, and it's the midlevel SV, not the top SL.
> 3 years later, Chevy unveils a new Cruze, most models get LED DRLs but none of them get LED tail lamps.


LEDs have come and gone for taillights with seemingly no rhyme or reason. The 03-05 Accord didn't have them, then the 06-07 did. Then they went away again for the 08-12. Toyota did them for the 09-11 Camry, then went back to regular ones.

All I know is I can't stand being behind an Escalade in the rain at night. Or an oncoming GM LED or Toyota setup. They are BLINDING.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> All I know is I can't stand being behind an Escalade in the rain at night. Or an oncoming GM LED or Toyota setup. They are BLINDING.


My Volt's LEDs are wonderful - but it's a rarity among most headlights out there. Super bright, but no glare or anything...unlike the K2XX Silverado/Sierra LED headlights. Those are absurd with how much glare they produce.

To your point of being behind an Escalade in the rain...I experienced just this sitting in traffic for 30 minutes leaving a concert on Labor Day weekend (just 30 min behind the Escalade, it took nearly an hour to leave, in entirety)...I could see _nothing_, especially with the windshield fogging up on the outside (not actual fog...some mystery "cloudiness" that didn't go away until we finally got out on the road). It was AWFUL.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I posted a topic about this a few months back when it was first revealed. I am not pleased with this choice, and honestly, the car is off the table (if we needed a new vehicle in the near future) because of it. It's now come out that they do NOT offer an 8" screen on the 2019 models, either.
> 
> It really looks like, to me, that they're trying to kill sales, in order to give themselves a "legitimate" reason to discontinue the car.
> 
> Having done automotive interior Perceived Quality for years, inauthentic materials were a great way to bring a vehicle's "score" down. While leatherette is generally much more durable than leather, I far prefer the feeling of leather, as well as it being genuine. There is a "push" test that we would do to quickly determine what was leather and what wasn't (if it wasn't immediately apparent), and it is something I do to this day. I remember we had an '11 Audi A6 that was $64k and the driver seat had exactly three parts that were leather: the seatback insert, the seat cushion insert, and the driver seatback outer bolster's inner half (odd, considering that is one of the highest-wearing areas of a seat). Everything else was vinyl. On a $64k luxury car, that was a big no-no.


The lack of an 8 inch screen bothered the heck out me too. We have lots of choices the 19 Premier isn’t on my list.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pontiacgt said:


> Many reviewers have commented on the leatherette in new cadillacs and other brands and you really can't tell the difference. I for one wish i could still have cloth in the higher end model with heated seats. It should be a high quality cloth. For one its cooler in the summer and just as easy to take care of.


I don’t think there is anything wrong with cloth, but I don’t associate higher end trim with cloth. I don’t see cloth in Cadillacs or a Lexus, not that a Cruze is at that level even in Premier. Having said that, drivetrain aside, the dimensions of a Cadillac ATS is similiar to a Cruze Sedan.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> The lack of an 8 inch screen bothered the heck out me too. We have lots of choices the 19 Premier isn’t on my list.


I, for one, am hoping the Malibu Diesels seen testing is something that comes out soon. The Malibu is a wonderful car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I, for one, am hoping the Malibu Diesels seen testing is something that comes out soon. The Malibu is a wonderful car.


My son has a 17 Malibu LT, really nice car. I have driven it several times.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> My son has a 17 Malibu LT, really nice car. I have driven it several times.


They did a nice job with the car. It's real light, and even with the 1.5T, it's a very well-composed car that handles great and is by no means a slug. I can imagine the 2.0T is a blast.

Also, it fits four wheels/tires and four tires:


----------

